# PT-92 concerns



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

First of all I am brand new to shooting handguns so bare with me. I baught the Taurus PT92 last week and have put 400 rounds through it. I have been having a problem with the slide not locking open after the last round has been fired. Does this have anything to do with being new? Could it be because my grip is too weak and I'm absorbing most of the recoil with my hand/wrist?

Also I've noticed that the barrel sits slightly closer to the left part of the slide when I look directly down the barrel. Is this normal?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

nckped said:


> ...when I look directly down the barrel.


*WHAT?!?!?!?!?*

Please tell me you're joking...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ummm...stop that:smt170


----------



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

Easy there Southpark........I'm not talking about pointing a loaded gun at my face. Please let me rephrase....When I sight down the barrel (barrel pointing at the target) I notice the barrel to sit slightly closer to the left part of the slide. Just wondering if I should be worried about this or if it is normal with this type of gun?


----------



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

In regards to the slide locking question when I ask if it has anything to do with being new I'm referring to the gun.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Check out this thread http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15890

Seems to be what you describe about the barrel and slide fit.

What ammo are you using?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

nckped said:


> Easy there Southpark........I'm not talking about pointing a loaded gun at my face.


Umm...*All* guns are *always* loaded. So, pointing a gun at one's face should only be done by a moron who wishes to put an extra hole in his/her head.  Have you taken any handgun safety courses?



> Please let me rephrase....When I sight down the barrel (barrel pointing at the target) I notice the barrel to sit slightly closer to the left part of the slide. Just wondering if I should be worried about this or if it is normal with this type of gun?


What you are describing _could_ be normal.

Are you having any of these issues?
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15890

Perhaps you should post a picture, as to make it easier to answer your question.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283

-Jeff-


----------



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

Beefy do you not understand? I was never talking about pointing a gun at my face. Thanks for the saftey tip though:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

nckped said:


> Beefy do you not understand? I was never talking about pointing a gun at my face. Thanks for the saftey tip though:smt023


Actually, I do understand.

You made a point to say that you weren't pointing a _loaded_ gun at your face. I was making a point that there is no difference. :smt033



nckped said:


> I'm not talking about pointing a *loaded* gun at my face


Anyways, how about the issues? :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

I am using Remington full metal jacket target loads(9mm). 

I purchased this gun from Cabela's. Could I go back and exchange this gun for a new one or would I need to send it back to Taurus. It may be fine but now it is nagging at me just a little.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If its not too much of a hassle to get back there, I'd give Cabela's a chance to make it right for you - either repair or exchange. If nothing else, it might get fast tracked if they have to send it back to Taurus for you. 

Keep us posted on your progress. I'm interested to see how good their warranty really is. 

:watching:


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I understand you are cleary not pointing a gun at your face! Give him a break man. I was a gun salesman at cabelas, and we would take guns back for exchanges or refund. So if their policy is still the same, you should be able to exchange it. You could always go through the vendor, but that will take some time. When I work at Cabelas I would say Taurus pistols where brought back way more than any other by far. My .02 cents.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like that slide to frame fit is getting more common. There was another post that was a lot like this one is sounding.


----------



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

If they will exchange it I will make the trip back just for piece of mind. I appreciate the insight on the Taurus returns. I will keep you all posted on what comes of everything. Thanks!


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

This is what I saw with the one taurus version 92 I was able to check out.. Along with the wiggle-play that was mentioned in that thread where the front of the barrel doesn't lock immobile in the slide. That was the thing that left me totally unimpressed with their version verses the beretta 92.. Even though folks have said to me they're as good a gun, despite not being as completely well-finished or slicked out as the beretta.


----------



## nckped (Oct 30, 2008)

I called Cabelas and I was told they no longer have an exchange policy on firearms. I've come the the conclusion that the slide not locking open is from pilot error. I had a friend shoot it and it locked open every time for him. I think I may have been absorbing most of the recoil with my wrist and elbow. Once I really made a point to lock out my elbow the slide locked every time. Is this propper technique?

As far as accuracy it is pretty much right on the money. I was able to center punch 3 out of 7 from a bench rest at 20 yds.


----------

